# Jane Pauley and Bi-Polar Disorder (manic depression)



## Guest (Aug 21, 2004)

This is very interesting. Jane Pauley is "coming out of the closet" re: her diagnosed bi-polar disorder.

http://www.cnn.com/2004/SHOWBIZ/TV/08/2 ... index.html

Very cool of her to talk about it (and she's written a memoir about it as well)


----------

